# Your Advice New Business



## Micksantacruz (Dec 1, 2012)

Hoping to move to portugal later this year. I have been thinking what I can do to bring in a little income. I was thinking of the possibility of starting a Ex-Pat Services Register so anyone looking for English speaking workers can come to us and be given a list of people who can help. We would be looking for refferances from anyone who wishes to go onto our lists also a registration fee would be payable each year. We would be looking for qualified tradesmen in all areas of Portugal . I am hoping to start building the list up before we move and build a website


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

As in the UK there are similar 'equal opportunity' laws in force in Portugal. If you are going to restrict access to your list on the basis of language ability then I would suggest you get a good lawyer and some insurance cover against litigation. 

Is there a model for this in the UK that you have seen working successfully ? Do Punjabi speakers only (random language example) have their own list ? And does it ensure they will do a good job ?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There are many similar services already maybe not under 1 roof but they are they, just to expand on MrBife point, language is not the only consideration but legality of tradespeople, Portugal has made immense changes to dissuade the black economy it's not only the trades person but the employer that is liable, is your property suitable for B&B? it's not expensive to register correctly and might bring in some income


----------

